# New OTBS  Members for the hot dayz of Summer



## Dutch (Aug 21, 2010)

Well folks, we recently had some nominations for the OTBS and these guys are deserving of the title "Knight of the OTBS". 

Please join me in welcoming Bearcarver (OTBS #217) and Scarbelly (OTBS #218) to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  These guys have been a tremendous source of information and inspiration to newbies and old timers alike. (BC-I have your snack-sticks on my "Gotta-do" list.)


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats both of you are very deserving


----------



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

Bearcarver and Scarbelly, Congratulations!  You both are definitely very deserving and thank you for all your contributions to SMF!


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats guys I for one can say both these members are top notch and very helpful.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 21, 2010)

Two great choices, Congrats Guys!!


----------



## ronp (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats guys!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 21, 2010)

2 great choices and both are well deserving.........i guess gary can come out from being pinned by my table and have full reign of the "table of feast" next time over! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





congrats to both of ya!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## carpetride (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank You all !

I'm honored,

First of all, I'd like to thank the people who nominated me, and the Administrators who accepted me. I'd also like to thank the thousands of members who make this forum the great one that it is, with the help of Jeff & his very helpful band of Mods.

I get to join the OTBS at the same time as a very well deserving member---Gary "Scarbelly". It's hard to find a thread where he hasn't helped another, or welcomed a new member.

My congrats to you Scarbelly! 

I made this speech short, because you all probably hear enough from me already.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Who's that sleeping in the back row???

Thanks Again,

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You all !
> 
> I'm honored,
> 
> ...


Huh??Whaaaaa?OH!  Sorry Bear!...That would be me. Just woke up from a nap to find this thread!   WOW!  I know you 2 guys have been so helpful to me lately.  Congrats to you both and enjoy the honor that has been bestowed upon you!      Is this where I bow????

Good job guys!

SOB


----------



## silverwolf636 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats Bearcarver (OTBS #217) and Scarbelly (OTBS #218) !!!!!  Way to go.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations to two well deserving members. proud to have you with us.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

Bearcarver and Scarbelly, congrats to both of you, well deserved.


----------



## bassman (Aug 21, 2010)

Two very deserving members.  Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## eman (Aug 21, 2010)

Two great nominations!! Congrats guys.


----------



## meatball (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats dudes!


----------



## dave54 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well chosen and thanks to the other helpful guys here too


----------



## walle (Aug 22, 2010)

Bear and Scar - Welcome to the club, fellers!

I know I have learned a lot from both of you.

BearCarver assisted me personnally during my bacon project last fall and outta the blue will send me a PM just to say Hi. 

Great nominations.

Congratulations to you both.

Tracey


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!

You're all too kind---You're forgetting, I get as much enjoyment out of somebody telling me of a good outcome from using one of my recipes, or one of my suggestions, as I get from doing it myself.

Bearcarver


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats to both of you and I agree your both deserving of the title.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats you 2 well deserved


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats guys. I was surprised that neither one of them was OTBS already


----------



## bbally (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## erain (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats to both Bearcarver and Scarbelly!!! both of these guys are what its all about. passing good info on to the people looking for help. we all were there at one point. we have gained what we know due to members like Bear and Scar. Kudos to you both! great noms and i am sure it wasnt a difficult choice for Dutch.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations Guys, Welcome to OTBS...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 22, 2010)

Congradulations Bearcarver and Scarbelly ! I am honored to have you as a fellow Knight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Knew you could
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations you two... well deserved.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW - what an honor to join this esteeemed club of some of the most knowledgeable and talented smokers in the world .  

Guess I picked the wrong weekend to be away with the grandkids.   

This is truly a surprise for sure. I have posted here because this is like another family for me and I much enjoy my time here.  

Bear - I am honored to enter this with you 

Thanks to everyone -


----------



## johntroxel (Aug 22, 2010)

Two well deserved new members. Gratz


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2010)

chefrob said:


> 2 great choices and both are well deserving.........i guess gary can come out from being pinned by my table and have full reign of the "table of feast" next time over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there again  for sure - enjoyed your whole family - oh and the food was pretty good too!

Puttin in my order for some of your shortribs right now


----------



## chefrob (Aug 22, 2010)

short ribs it is.............


----------



## ellymae (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 22, 2010)

CONGRATS and THANKS to both Bear and Scar for all they have done!

And thanks to Mrs. Bear and Mrs. Scar for letting you play in the SMF sandbox!!!

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats gentlemen. Very well deserved. I am also honored to have you as part of the Order.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all again very much for your kind words !

You're all making me blush!

No you're not going to get me to make another speech!

Bear


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats to both of you, I have always enjoyed your posts!


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats to both, VERY well deserved!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 23, 2010)

Grats guys! Both very well deserved and earned nominations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 23, 2010)

Good job guys


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats you guys you Really Deserve it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well Congradulation both of you guys. It is well deserved. I'm sure you guys don't mind being held up there with the rest of us on the Stage of the Thin Blue Smoke


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats guys, well deserved, nice acceptance speech Bearcarver, you can hear the music start as they go to commercial.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations Bear and Scar, well deserved and long overdue!


----------



## uncle_lar (Aug 25, 2010)

congrates to you guys!

well deserved  for sure


----------



## alelover (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats dudes. I know you both have helped me and accepted my newbie self into this great community. You make people feel real welcome and make our food taste good. Bravo.


----------



## princess (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay!!  Congrats, fellas!!

::applause::


----------



## ak1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just saw this. Sincerest congratulations to both Bearcarver & Scarbelly. You two deserve this.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats, Bear and Scar -- ROCK ON!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome and well deserved!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again to all!

Sorry, no more speeches,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

As Bear said THANKS to all of you for the nice comments - I will let Bear handle the speaches while I tend to his smoker


----------



## alx (Aug 26, 2010)

Great Job and Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! While I do not contribute a whole lot lately I do sandbag quite a bit and both of you gentlemen stand out amongst your peers!

Kudos

and

Cheers!


----------



## smokey mo (Aug 31, 2010)

It would be very difficult to find two members more deserving than you both. Well done! The knowledge you have shared makes us all better at our craft.


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations to Bearcarver and Scarbelly...two great Resources to anyone with any interest in the arts of Smokes.


----------



## toxie (Sep 3, 2010)

Bearcarver and Scarbelly... Congratulations guys!


----------



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats to Both of you And thanks for the advice and the help Sorry I'm so late in this Still learning the sight


----------

